# Mouse not working. Nothing in device manager.



## cclark87 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello. So yeah, all of the sudden, my mouse stopped working. I didn't mess with anything, it just happened out of no where. The mouse itself works, but I dunno. Not on my computer. I went to the add hardware settings and it doesn't show anything for the mouse, only keyboard. I go to device manager and it doesn't even have a category for the mouse. I hope it's not the port itself, so I was wondering if there's any hope. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I can only tolerate using the keyboard as a mouse for so long. Thanks for the help. Btw it uses a ps2 port, but it doesn't explain there not being any mouse settings, does it? Anyways, please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What is the make/model of the mouse, and is it wireless? Have you installed the driver for it?

Have you tried plugging the PS2 mouse into the USB port using an adapter?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> What is the make/model of the mouse, and is it wireless? Have you installed the driver for it?
> 
> Have you tried plugging the PS2 mouse into the USB port using an adapter?


I believe he indicated it is PS2 mousey. Probably meaning not new. If trackball mousey based on this, it might need opening and cleaning. He might first try another PS2 mousey in the port.

I would also wonder if his system has USB connectivity. U can get amazing USB optical mice on Newegg made by Sunbeam....blue or red LED....for like seven dollars.

My fav USB/optical mice of all time:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Description=sunbeam+optical+mouse&x=8&y=30


----------

